# Online Friendships



## Hewge (Feb 10, 2013)

Yo, there.

So something I've noticed over the time I've lurked FA/FAF is people seem be to _very_ friendly. Always talking about other users of the website, how they've made so many friends through here and other places. About how they are always skyping or something.

I have 3 special friends that I met back in Vanilla World of Warcraft, about 8 years ago. I'm still friends with them today, and know them better than nearly all of my real life friends. We talk every single day, always as if we've known each other since elementary school. I have actually met them in real life, but it was only once. We all live very, very far away from each other.

I was just curious... How many people have you met online that you would gladly call 'Friend', and how'd you meet them? I mean real friend, not like someone you see around, not someone you consider a type of work/classroom friend. I mean a genuine *friend.
*
100% tree sap up in this post.


----------



## ZerX (Feb 10, 2013)

I have meet one person like that online and we became friends. Since then we talked about almost everything. I know about his alcohol problems, how much financial support from the state he gets, how he hates where he lives, lots of other personal/private stuff, he likes to ask me about my opinion when he buys stuff,... etc
On average we tend to talk 1-2h over MSN or skype. We both are members of a tech forum and that's how I meet him.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 10, 2013)

I met a lot of people through here just because at one time or another, serious posting was more welcomed and being well mannered had the pay off of people wanting to listen to you. Other times people were just seriously out-spoken, and I wanted those people to share my inner circle because they didn't have much. Unfortunately now I can't keep up with them until I settle on getting a better chat client. My AIM got closed because I was riding a backlog of their servers with an account that wasn't switched over to being a "paid" account, and that was terminated after seven years of just using AIM to chat. 

Though a few I do keep up with over XBox Live, it's not that great a number now because of it. Now a great deal of the people I meet all tell me how nice it is to talk to me in person, and nice it is to talk to someone who lets them have their point of view without running them over. I think I can be really intimidating, scary, or leave quite a few people unsure of how I am, or what I think, once I post here. Don't let that intimidate you. I am not judgmental provided someone doesn't step out of there way to be douche. 

Take me on. If you want to chat, I love to talk about Paintball, Video Games, Politics, Sex, anything the forums will and won't allow. Anything you're concerned with now, don't even worry about it because in person, over Skype, over XBox Live, I am a lot of fun to pal around with.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't had a full-on online friendship for a long time because I haven't had an online presence for a long time. However there are a few people around here I'd love to get to know better. They probably know who they are. 

I like online friendships. They're very different from irl friendships but I think they have real merit.


----------



## Azure (Feb 10, 2013)

Friend? What is this, friend you speak of?


----------



## Enwon (Feb 10, 2013)

I met some people online.  Currently, I'd say I have about four people I keep in contact with online, all I met directly or indirectly through FAF, none of which are active on this forum anymore.  All of them I have been in contact with for over a year.

It's strange how internet friendships go.  At a fairly early stage, one feels shockingly connected to these people that they have never met.  I've revealed and had people reveal to me emotions and life events that would never be revealed to real world people.  I don't know what it is about the action of typing instead of talking, about the lack of actual physical closeness, body language, or real world personal action, that makes people open up like this.

Another interesting thing is one thing I read once (I forget where it is and am not entirely sure it's true, though it makes sense) that people with active online personas actually fit the criteria for multiple personality disorder.  And I notice that the way I act and even the way I think is entirely different with online and real world people.  I wouldn't say that people "reveal their true selves" or anything like that on the internet (I don't even think there is a "true self" that can be revealed), but behavior changes drastically.

I can't say I understand it.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't really have any genuine friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I have alot of minor friends in my school and some online friends, but none I can call my best buddy


----------



## Bulveye (Feb 10, 2013)

Plenty! I used to run a server in Half Life 2: Deathmatch that was pretty popular and I met a lot of people that I would call friends from all over the world. In fact because of that I've spent two weeks in Japan and two weeks in Boston and I'm looking to meet some more people down in Louisiana and Arizona eventually. Online friendships are the best if you like to travel!


----------



## BRN (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll be honest, I look at every person I meet as someone who I could potentially meet offline; I'm a friendly guy who doesn't really compartmentalise real life away from the online world, and I think compartmentalisation is the key thing you're really talking about.

_However_, a lot of the people I meet online very quickly get struck off that list of 'people I'd meet offline' - social skills, location, you know how it is. It's a shame, really. But those who stay in the zone, though, always tend to be good friends for a long time.


----------



## Ley (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a couple friends that I have made on here that I keep in contact with, and I even met my current boyfriend on her. Online relationships, friendly or romantic, I think add a layer of better communication since you can't rely on physical interaction and body language.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't had a good online friend in a while. I think it comes from the fact I don't really enjoy talking about _things _all that much. I'm more of a joker, and that comes out better in real life, but can actually be really tiring online. Basing a chat on joking around turns into a tough battle pretty quickly, and it's hard to keep up, so I don't bother so much anymore. Mostly me keeping in contact with people relies on the other persons own conscious effort, because I just don't enjoy talking to people online all that much. 

From what I remember of my internet friendships, back when I could have them pretty easily, the internet did allow well for intimacy. Being able to talk about things it would otherwise be impossible to talk about with people in real life. I just find it's easier to be emotionally involved with people in real life. And because of that, it's also more difficult to be honest and personal with them. 

Nowadays, talking to people on forums is a whole lot better than one on one via IM. It's more casual and you don't have to commit to it as much. 

I'm not sure what's changed now since back then, when I could easily talk to people online. I even find it hard to talk to my IRL friends through IM as well, it's not just because I met the other person online. As a result I fall out of contact with people very easily, and when they try to reach out to me, I don't know how to reach back. I do well enough alone. I have nothing that really needs sharing with other people, and what I do want to say can be said on forums or Twitter or wherever else.


Talking to people in real life is a lot more fun. It's more the case now that I'll open up more in real life about the trivial everyday stuff that I wouldn't bother talking about online. I would meet people online in real life, just because I like real life people a lot more.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know if friend is the right word... acquaintance? People I talk with regularly? Maybe friend was right. There's nearly a hundred of 'em scattered around apparently, I know a few of them offline but I'm not a fan of one-on-one meetups, I prefer groups because lolanxieties


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, I depend on chatting online, myself.

I can't discuss my beliefs / the things I want /practice my English with the people I know irl.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2013)

Through the YTPMV community I have talked with quite a few people, but I refrain from calling them "friends". One of them is planning to meet up with me, but it's currently theoretical.
I have no friendships inside FAF.
I quit any anime forum in a matter of hours, so no friendship there.

I don't have genuine online friends, and I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 10, 2013)

Enwon said:


> I met some people online.  Currently, I'd say I have about four people I keep in contact with online, all I met directly or indirectly through FAF, none of which are active on this forum anymore.  All of them I have been in contact with for over a year.



Hey I'm still active >:C


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 10, 2013)

There was a time when I talked to people from FAF outside of the site too. A few of them I even talked to on a more personal level. So I suppose you could say I _used_ to have online friends here. Some time away and I realized that some of them were false, others made it clear to me were certainly were *not* friends at later dates. For some, we simply stopped talking to each other and drifted away into the vastness of the net.

These days I am perhaps more reserved than ever. I still keep a few FAF'ers from the old days on my Steam friends...we don't speak, but I don't remove them because I still like them as people. We simply don't have much to discuss, I suppose. I've made a few new online friends, one in particular that turned into a surprising gem of a friend.

Of course...a special mention goes to one ex-FAF goer. She and I were the best of friends, and in 2008 became the best of partners living together.


----------



## Percy (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had quite a few online friends since first acquiring the internet, and I still have them. I can even call one or two of them best friends, as I'm very close to them.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 10, 2013)

While I consider virtually everyone on here a friend, I don't want to meet anyone IRL- bad stalking issues in the family. While I would hope that no one would stalk me, the events have made me super paranoid over meeting people.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2013)

I've depended solely on online friendships due to shitty circumstances.

But now I have a friend IRL.

_Gaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssp._


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 10, 2013)

Yaaaay gibby :3


----------



## Enwon (Feb 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Hey I'm still active >:C


We barely talk anymore, though. :c

I'll message you next time I see you online, so I can say I have 5 people I keep in contact with, only one of which is on FAF still.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 10, 2013)

Enwon said:


> We barely talk anymore, though. :c
> 
> I'll message you next time I see you online, so I can say I have 5 people I keep in contact with, only one of which is on FAF still.



You've always been busy so I didn't want to bother you T~T


----------



## Troj (Feb 10, 2013)

Some of my best and closest friendships have been with people I originally met online. 

The Internet allows one to connect with folks from all over the world, and forge bonds over shared interests and beliefs, and mutual respect. It's a great medium in particular for people who otherwise struggle with social rejection, awkwardness, or discomfort, or who've found that they don't connect with the people in their area, or within their immediate peer or social group.

Grad school's made it harder for me to forge and maintain relationships in general, both IRL and online. Facebook's handy enough, though.


----------



## Tiives (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to have many online friends about 4-6 years ago. But I lost contact with them, either because they stopped playing the same games that I (used to) play, because they simply vanished from the internet or because we ran out of subjects to discuss (consequently, the friendship met its end).
I don't have many online friends these days, gotta get that fixed.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 10, 2013)

There are people I am generally friendly with on the internet. People I recognize. People I follow when they're on the same website as I am.
But I haven't had the whole "WE R BEST FRANZ" / instant messaging every other day shit since I was probably 17 or 18. (I'm 25, just to put that into perspective.)
My fiance and I counted, beyond that point, until I moved in with him.

Somewhere along the line, I think I became both more socially anxious (Although only to the internet, for whatever reason. I'm rather casual and talkative with whoever, in person.) and less invested in the community aspect of websites.
Maybe that's just a factor of growing up, or being concerned with more than just "Go to school. Eat. Sleep. Art. Friends." I don't know.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, I have a rather large chunk of friends online... and I love many of them very dearly, even dated a few.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got one friend that I've had since my days of frequenting Neopets. She originated as a role-play buddy but then we just started to talk about stuff in general and she's probably my closest friend out of all of my friends. I've had some that I really liked as well that came and went and that made me sad. Still wonder about them from time to time if they're okay and all that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2013)

I've acquired several myself and I gotta say that surprised me. I always pictured myself a strictly rl sorta guy but I gotta admit, I really look forward to chatting with my online buddies. They're all quite different but I rather like it that way beacuse it's fascinating seeing how differently people react to your personality. 

I've also learned a lot from online friendships. It's amazing to think someone who you've never really met can change your life in such a way.


----------



## Golden (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never really had online "friends". When I started out on Youtube five years ago, there were two or three people I'd talk to every once in a while. I don't have the time right now.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 10, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I don't really have any genuine friends :sad:. I have alot of minor friends in my school and some online friends, but none I can call my best buddy :sad:



Correction: I just met a friend here on this forum. Raptros who is currently the best friend i have ever had in my life. Like i have always said, Furries never cease to surprise me when it comes to being friendly and making you feel like your actually loved. I will always love and respect furries for who they are and what they believe in. And that wil NEVER change,


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had online friends, some that even became offline friends, and some offline friends that eventually became online friends. It's kinda funny to hear people IRL call you my your internet nickname but when you first meet it's just kinda natural I guess.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, I'll be honest I didn't think anyone would really reply to this thread and it would slink away into the dark forgotten depths of the forums... I'm glad it didn't.

Even more shocking is there's not a single post of someone trying to make others upset ! Much love all up in this here thread.

How'd did you guys meet these friends ? Was it just through FAF, or another forum? A Video game? Was it just a random conversation with someone that blossomed into a little more? Num num num feelings.



Dreaming said:


> I don't know if friend is the right word... acquaintance? People I talk with regularly? Maybe friend was right. There's nearly a hundred of 'em scattered around apparently, I know a few of them offline but I'm not a fan of one-on-one meetups, I prefer groups because lolanxieties



Maybe 'buddies' is the word you were looking for. xP



Gibby said:


> I've depended solely on online friendships due to shitty circumstances.
> 
> But now I have a friend IRL.
> 
> _Gaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssp._



The shocks just keep coming !


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 10, 2013)

I have precisely one (1) internet best friend (jc (banned forever, in a bed of marquee and jpop do I set thee to rest)), whom I have known for eight years now. I also have an internet-friendship whose sole function is to mock League Of Legends every Monday. We speak of nothing else. Ever.

Otherwise, a bunch of internet-acquaintances I Sort Of Know But Not Really, and a SSAF, who is a category unto himself.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 11, 2013)

Hewge said:


> How'd did you guys meet these friends ? Was it just through FAF, or another forum? A Video game? Was it just a random conversation with someone that blossomed into a little more? Num num num feelings.


A few were from an old furry tinychat i was in from bungie.net. Unfortunately I don't talk to most of them anymore as most of us just veered off on our own paths, but the 5 that I keep in touch with are great friends. The rest are actually from a Chatzy we started in Lynx Plox back in May. It's since moved to skype and picked up a few random people, but they're all awesome. <3


----------



## Demensa (Feb 11, 2013)

HAH! Depends on what your definition of friend is I guess...

There's a few people on these forums I would consider friends and would love to get to know better.

However, If you're talking about really, really good friends that talk to each other every day, I have none. Kind of scares me sometimes, that I browse the internet so much, yet hardly ever talk to anyone directly.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 11, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I've acquired several myself and I gotta say that surprised me. I always pictured myself a strictly rl sorta guy but I gotta admit, I really look forward to chatting with my online buddies. They're all quite different but I rather like it that way beacuse it's fascinating seeing how differently people react to your personality.
> 
> I've also learned a lot from online friendships. It's amazing to think someone who you've never really met can change your life in such a way.


Your welcome XD


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I've acquired several myself and I gotta say that surprised me. I always pictured myself a strictly rl sorta guy but I gotta admit, I really look forward to chatting with my online buddies. They're all quite different but I rather like it that way beacuse it's fascinating seeing how differently people react to your personality.
> 
> I've also learned a lot from online friendships. It's amazing to think someone who you've never really met can change your life in such a way.




*YOU'RE* welcome. XD


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> *YOU'RE* welcome. XD



Your *weclome*


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

SIX said:


> Your *weclome*



*WHALECUM*


----------



## Hewge (Feb 11, 2013)

Nooooo my unblemished, pure thread! *Why Toshabi why ?!


*â€‹But that whole 'your' ordeal was bugging me, I guess. >.> <.<


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 11, 2013)

Hewge said:


> â€‹But that whole 'your' ordeal was bugging me, I guess. >.> <.<


What an ordeal. We're going to be talking about that one for weeks :V

I didn't realize it until y'all said it but meeting people from all over the world is cool. I can sit at my computer in MA and talk to a friend on the other side of the planet. England, Sweden, Germany, Australia. _Malaysia_? Sure.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 11, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Correction: I just met a friend here on this forum. Raptros who is currently the best friend i have ever had in my life. Like i have always said, Furries never cease to surprise me when it comes to being friendly and making you feel like your actually loved. I will always love and respect furries for who they are and what they believe in. And that wil NEVER change,


Oh stop it man.....


----------



## Troj (Feb 11, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Nooooo my unblemished, pure thread! *Why Toshabi why ?!
> *



The thread is now coated in whale cum. You'll never get the smell out.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Correction: I just met a friend here on this forum. Raptros who is currently the best friend i have ever had in my life. Like i have always said,* Furries never cease to surprise me when it comes to being friendly and making you feel like your actually loved*.* I will always love and respect furries for who they are and what they believe in. And that wil NEVER change*,


ahahahaa ok man. Keep thinking that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Your welcome XD





Toshabi said:


> *YOU'RE* welcome. XD





SIX said:


> Your *weclome*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL15Gv5m2eg


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Correction: I just met a friend here on this forum. Raptros who is currently the best friend i have ever had in my life. Like i have always said, Furries never cease to surprise me when it comes to being friendly and making you feel like your actually loved. I will always love and respect furries for who they are and what they believe in. And that wil NEVER change,



Now THAT'S sad.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 11, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Now THAT'S sad.


I think he's trolling.
He couldn't have possibly meant that.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I think he's trolling.
> He couldn't have possibly meant that.



He's just 100% new to the internet. They're commonly mistaken for trolls due to their naive nature. Not even a troll would use such outdated lingo such as "awesomeness".


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2013)

I just recalled a few cases in which I had very close online friends who vanished. I have theories about the disappearance for some of them, and the rest are just gone. One day, poof. Everything is deleted, and no information is left. They broke my limestone heart when they left. One of them actually sent one of me a cell-phone text message a few months after he left, saying "Happy New Years, Other Jew". 
Whichever reasons they had were stronger than our relations, and that made me doubt the closeness between us. 

Regardless of whether they want it or not, I'll seek them.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 11, 2013)

I have several online friendships that are over 10 years old. Met them any where from DA to Neopets to Gaia to gods knows where else.

Most of them I have their phone numbers and we text and call constantly.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 11, 2013)

Im not sure if i've been openly talking to the furry public long enough for them to consider me a friend. But there are a fair few furs which i enjoy talking to.

Aside from that almost every single "friend" in real life is an asshole in someway, where as online i've virtually met a whole lot of people and i would call them friends, some are like best friends. They've been nicer to me that IRL friends, met them a couple of times at exhibitions for the hobbies we share.

Friends online tend to be from people congregating with the same interests, whilst people IRL are just a random assortment, and usually you just have to make the best of a bad situation.


----------



## Troj (Feb 11, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Friends online tend to be from people congregating with the same interests, whilst people IRL are just a random assortment, and usually you just have to make the best of a bad situation.



I'm not sure I'd call the latter type of people "friends," per se. 

To me, ideally, a true friend is someone whose company you actively seek out, because you enjoy being with them, share values and interests in common, confide in them, care about them, and feel cared about and valued in return.

Other types of folks are probably better described as activity buddies, chums, buddies, acquaintances, colleagues, or what have you.

At the risk of sounding cliche and after-school-special-esque, if your IRL "friends" are really assholes--especially to you, or to those you care about--then they're not truly your friends.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ahahahaa ok man. Keep thinking that.



I don't *THINK* that, I BELIEVE it. And it will not EVER change, no matter what ANYONE says. So HAHAHA!!!



Toshabi said:


> Now THAT'S sad.



What's that supposed to mean? 



Hinalle K. said:


> I think he's trolling.
> He couldn't have possibly meant that.



wow man ... just wow ... don't you know sincerity when you see it? I meant what I said more than you know, I don't know if many more people can put that much heart into what they say, like I did ... read my biography if you don't believe me.



Toshabi said:


> He's just 100% new to the internet. They're commonly mistaken for trolls  due to their naive nature. Not even a troll would use such outdated  lingo such as "awesomeness".



but you guys *are* awesome ... 

I come here out of love and desperation for friendship and you guys hate on me? 

I know you guys get hated on by trolls alot ... but im not here to add to the pile ... I just want friends, and I want to help you guys out as much as I can by being YOUR friends, I don't know how much more sincere I can get ... but i absolutely do mean what I say.



Raptros said:


> Oh stop it man.....


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

Never mind Hinalle, you were right.


----------



## Troj (Feb 11, 2013)

Hinalle's got troll-dar!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I don't *THINK* that, I BELIEVE it. And it will not EVER change, no matter what ANYONE says. So HAHAHA!!!


Takin bets on how soon this guy goes running out of here crying.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 11, 2013)

lol you guys are testing me aren't you? Pretending to be jerks to see if you can change my opinion. But it's just not going to work whether you like it or not, i know what i believe in and im not going to change my beliefs, no matter how hard you try , that's how much i love you people . The truth is, you can't be a *true* furry and be a jerk at the same time, it just doesn't work like that (not that im calling you jerks ). Think what you want about me but im just here to be nice, and make friends with other furrys like me.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't pretend. It takes too much energy and it's kinda pointless.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't pretend. It takes too much energy and it's kinda pointless.



lol ok, then what possible reason could you have for just randomly hating on me when I have done nothing to you?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't hate you. I just find it pathetic that you're so deep in denial. FAF is notorious for being the least friendly of the furry forums that it's been nicknamed "Troll affinity".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't hate you. I just find it pathetic that you're so deep in denial. FAF is notorious for being the least friendly of the furry forums that it's been nicknamed "Troll affinity".


FaF isn't a hugbox, it's an iron maiden.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 11, 2013)

Troj said:


> I'm not sure I'd call the latter type of people "friends," per se.
> 
> To me, ideally, a true friend is someone whose company you actively seek out, because you enjoy being with them, share values and interests in common, confide in them, care about them, and feel cared about and valued in return.
> 
> Other types of folks are probably better described as activity buddies, chums, buddies, acquaintances, colleagues, or what have you.



That's a good definition of 'friend' I feel.




benignBiotic said:


> What an ordeal. We're going to be talking about that one for weeks :V



You must have forgotten your coffee today, as the endless fight of you're and your is serious business. :V




Troj said:


> The thread is now coated in whale cum. You'll never get the smell out.



My poor, poor thread... It was too young to be *violated* by _Toshabi's long, *thick*, and *bulging*_ correction of grammatical errors.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> FaF isn't a hugbox, it's an iron maiden.



Exactly. 
So run to the hills, run for you life.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 11, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> The truth is, you can't be a *true* furry and be a jerk at the same time, it just doesn't work like that (not that im calling you jerks ). \



You must be new here.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't hate you. I just find it pathetic that you're so deep in denial. FAF is notorious for being the least friendly of the furry forums that it's been nicknamed "Troll affinity".



I didn't say FAF itself is friendly, I said *FURRIES* are, and i think i can withstand the idiotic blabbering and repetitive come backs of a few jerkish trolls (not talking about you), since all they can manage to defend their arguments with is repetitive idiotic blabbering.



Aetius said:


> You must be new here.



I am, but i am aware that there are many types of furrys. But you can't be a *TRUE* furry and be a jerk at the same time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 12, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I am, but i am aware that there are many types of furrys. But you can't be a *TRUE* furry and be a jerk at the same time.


 Let me guess. Tolerant-Furs member?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I didn't say FAF itself is friendly, I said *FURRIES* are, and i think i can withstand the idiotic blabbering and repetitive come backs of a few jerkish trolls (not talking about you), since all they can manage to defend their arguments with is repetitive idiotic blabbering.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, but i am aware that there are many types of furrys. But you can't be a *TRUE* furry and be a jerk at the same time.



And FAF stands for Fur Affinity Forums which most of its members are *furries*.

Fun fact: Furries are actually Peoples.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I don't *THINK* that, I BELIEVE it. And it will not EVER change, no matter what ANYONE says. So HAHAHA!!!



This reminds me of a song from one of my fav musicals. In fact, the way this thread is going right now...really screams  02:57 of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlbDHejQFV4

Can you find Aleu?


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 12, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Let me guess. Tolerant-Furs member?



Im new to the furry community, even though I've been a furry for a long time, so i don't know what you're talking about 



Aleu said:


> And FAF stands for Fur Affinity Forums which most of its members are *furries*.
> 
> Fun fact: Furries are actually Peoples.



But, you just said FAF is the least friendly furry forum, that its  been nicknamed "Troll Affinity". So are you saying that the furries here  really aren't furries or what? there's definitely some contradiction  here. What i meant by furries in general being friendly as opposed to  the entire forum of both furries and trolls, which ive said like five  times now is *TRUE FURRIES* not just any furry, *TRUE FURRIES* are very friendly people.

Of course, i know that furries are people, i *LOVE* furries as people, because they are unlike many other people, mostly in very good ways.

And i know what FAF stands for lol


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> This reminds me of a song from one of my fav musicals. In fact, the way this thread is going right now...really screams  02:57 of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlbDHejQFV4
> 
> Can you find Aleu?



That man's hair defies gravity.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 12, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Im new to the furry community, even though I've been a furry for a long time, so i don't know what you're talking about


Well that's good. Forget all about it, then :grin:


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Im new to the furry community, even though I've been a furry for a long time, so i don't know what you're talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I'm just saying you're misguided. Furries are just like any other people. We hate just as much as any other person. We're not "friendlier" because we have one similar interest. There's no such thing as a "true furry".


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 12, 2013)

look i don't want to get into arguments with fellow furries, emotionally i dont think i can handle that, im just really really depressed right now, i have never had a close friend, and the friends i do have except raptros are all assholes in some way. i never knew what its like to have a true friend, i came here because i thought i could find some, my life just sucks and im all alone, and this is all i have, i don't want to offend anyone or hurt them, id never do that, i just want a friend


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

Dracimonde is good. Poor furries didn't even know what hit em. Speaking of which, I found Draci's theme song.

[yt]yPjjnfGKrPc[/yt]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> And FAF stands for Fur Affinity Forums which most of its members are *furries*.
> 
> Fun fact: Furries are actually Peoples.


The hell you say!


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 12, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Dracimonde is good. Poor furries didn't even know what hit em. Speaking of which, I found Draci's theme song.
> 
> [yt]yPjjnfGKrPc[/yt]



what the heck is that supposed to mean? idk if your complimenting or insulting me ... im not in the mood for stuff like this im came to this forum looking for friends since i have none except for raptros, not to have ppl screw with my head and make things even harder on me ...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

You're so adorable :3


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

^ You're*



-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> what the heck is that supposed to mean? idk if your complimenting or insulting me ... im not in the mood for stuff like this im came to this forum looking for friends since i have none except for raptros, not to have ppl screw with my head and make things even harder on me ...



Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> except for raptros



Raptros gets all the new ass anyway. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> ^ You're*
> 
> 
> 
> Keep fighting the good fight.




Damn it.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Damn it.



Dag nabbit.*


----------



## Saiko (Feb 12, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Dag nabbit.*


*fuck.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 12, 2013)

What the fuck happened in this thread


----------



## Saiko (Feb 12, 2013)

Xaerun said:


> What the fuck happened in this thread


Furries. :V

Honestly I don't know. I haven't read any of the last two pages yet.

EDIT:
*Goes back and reads over it*
Huh... I was actually right. Furries did happen to it. Yay, FAF!


----------



## Hewge (Feb 12, 2013)

...


----------



## Saiko (Feb 12, 2013)

Hewge said:


> ...


<3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

Hewge said:


> ...





Saiko said:


> <3


Art of shitposting. Do try to put some effort in your posts. These are no IM forums :/


----------



## Bliss (Feb 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Art of shitposting. Do try to put some effort in your posts. These are no IM forums :/


You could have reported them instead of playing a Dragoneer's 'anointed' moderator. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> You could have reported them instead of playing a Dragoneer's 'anointed' moderator. :V


Oooooohhhhh burn.


I miss my furry counter strike buddy's.  Everyone drifted apart after a few years.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I miss my furry counter strike buddy's. Everyone drifted apart after a few years.




oi


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

That's nice of you, but I havnt logged onto steam in a year or so XD.  I kind of got sick of dealing with OC problems and switched to console gaming.  I was thinking once I get my raise I want to build another pc with up to date hardware.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 12, 2013)

I think online friendships are actually more real than IRL friendships. (to me anyway) Without the body language between you, all you have to communicate with are your words. I've shared many, many more words with my online friends on Tumblr than I have with any of my IRL "friends". 

I can act sociable around people, but it gets tiring very quickly for me. I have difficulty speaking to people who aren't friends; most of the time I even have trouble speaking to my bf's friends even though we do things together all the time.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Art of shitposting. Do try to put some effort in your posts. These are no IM forums :/





Lizzie said:


> You could have reported them instead of playing a Dragoneer's 'anointed' moderator. :V


I really won't have you harassing our anointed moderator.
User banned for three days.
=V

Suppose I should actually respond to the topic.
I have a few friends I only know online who are pretty cool people- I'd consider two extremely close, and a large handful of others- but real-life friendships are pretty important for psychological wellbeing and well... general wellbeing too, I suppose. Lotta furries stick to online stuff because it lets them get in touch with their ~true selves~ or whatever.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 12, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I think online friendships are actually more real than IRL friendships. (to me anyway) Without the body language between you, all you have to communicate with are your words. I've shared many, many more words with my online friends on Tumblr than I have with any of my IRL "friends".



That's a pretty nice analogy I think. 

I wonder why it can be so much easier online than in real life. Anonymity maybe? Hmm, but a lot of people who have online friends also know what they look and sound like, so I don't think that could be it. It's probably simply because it's a lot easier to find people you share things in common with.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Art of shitposting. Do try to put some effort in your posts. These are no IM forums :/



Uuhh. I didn't mean to irk anyone. Sorry.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 12, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> what the heck is that supposed to mean? idk if your complimenting or insulting me ... im not in the mood for stuff like this im came to this forum looking for friends since i have none except for raptros, not to have ppl screw with my head and make things even harder on me ...



Don't worry about it, if FAF is putting this much effort in for you then they must like you to some extent =P


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> You could have reported them instead of playing a Dragoneer's 'anointed' moderator. :V


Because I can simply say it myself without pestering someone?

On topic, Sadly my best friends are online :c
Hurts not being able to see them, at least not all of them


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Raptros gets all the new ass anyway. :V


It's like i'm a friend magnet! I'm too nice! :v



Toraneko said:


> I think online friendships are actually more real than IRL friendships. (to me anyway) Without the body language between you, all you have to communicate with are your words. I've shared many, many more words with my online friends on Tumblr than I have with any of my IRL "friends".
> 
> I can act sociable around people, but it gets tiring very quickly for me. I have difficulty speaking to people who aren't friends; most of the time I even have trouble speaking to my bf's friends even though we do things together all the time.


This is a good point. There are a few online friends I've had for years and have never met them in person, but yet I still put them on a similar level to my IRL friends.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Because I can simply say it myself without pestering someone?
> 
> On topic, Sadly my best friends are online :c
> Hurts not being able to see them, at least not all of them


Aye, there are a few that I wish to be able to see IRL, there's just something missing when you talk to them on skype or any other chat program. I don't know what.


----------



## Bliss (Feb 12, 2013)

I am not at all less averse to friendship and magic online than in real life. 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Because I can simply say it myself without pestering someone?


It is not as entertaining. :C


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> It is not as entertaining. :C


But if I pressed the button, nothing visible to us wouldn't have happened :V


----------



## Bliss (Feb 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> But if I pressed the button, nothing visible to us wouldn't have happened :V


You never know.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 12, 2013)

I have some online friends that are pretty kool kids, talk to the every morning.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 12, 2013)

I currently have three online contacts I'd call genuine friends without hesitation. I used to have more, but we wound up drifting over the course of several years, which is just how some friendships go and not something that necessarily reflects badly on them. I've pocketed them from various forums over the years, and it always started as just friendly chat until we found out that we had a ton to talk about, our senses of humor complemented each other, and we were great support despite the distance in hard times and might be the only understanding ear around for some subjects.

Most people are only acquaintances whose welfare I'm vaguely concerned with or people I talk to once in a blue moon, though. I really can't be arsed to have too many online friends, especially ones who want to talk all the time, because it can easily wind up barring me from being able to do anything other than be a pleasant conversationalist when I'm trying to relax on the Internet. 

It's just dumb luck, I guess.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 12, 2013)

I've met plenty of people online that I do consider friends. While some dismiss this and call it antisocial behavior, it's just one way I enjoy socializing. I've never met anyone IRL that I have on the internet, simply due to impracticality. When I can start going to conventions, I can see that happening. But online friendships can be perfectly fulfilling.


----------



## Namba (Feb 12, 2013)

One friend in Norway. We've been communicating for about 5 years now. He's a cool dude and one hell of an artist.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a friend that lives in my head. He says he's the only friend I need.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I have a friend that lives in my head. He says he's the only friend I need.



Burn them, Toshabi. _*Burn them ALL!! *_


----------



## Percy (Feb 12, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I have a friend that lives in my head. He says he's the only friend I need.


He speaks only lies.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 12, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I have a friend that lives in my head. He says he's the only friend I need.


I'm so happy, because today I found my friends... they're in my head :V

Do they tell you to eat people? Because you should listen and go eat people. It's rude to ignore your friends.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I'm so happy, because today I found my friends... they're in my head :V
> 
> Do they tell you to eat people? Because you should listen and go eat people. It's rude to ignore your friends.


I'm going to feed you to my tarantula.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 12, 2013)

Well only if your friend says so. I wouldn't want to bother him.


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 13, 2013)

All the people I've been friends with I ended up leaving for some reason or another.  I just have too high of standards or people are jerks.


----------



## Magick (Feb 16, 2013)

I enjoy meeting people online, and usually it goes quite well with a few that I wind up talking to. However, even online I'm a pretty introverted, shy and quiet person so when it comes to chatrooms and such so I tend to become the proverbial wall flower and observe what's going on. Sometimes it's because whoever is involved with the chat is on a topic I know almost nothing about or have no interest in, but when I see something I can relate to I jump in and try to participate.

I wouldn't exactly say I have any actual friends except for maybe one or two online, but I still enjoy the company of a few different people and have a good time chatting with them.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 16, 2013)

I really enjoy just talking to people online about different things. Pretty much anything. I used to be relatively shy about it but I've really opened up now, and would gladly talk about anything with anyone. :J

I'm also looking for more people to talk to, I loooove talking. Feel free to message me sometime. :3


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 16, 2013)

I've always been curious about what it would be like to meet someone that I've never seen face-to-face before. For some reason, I feel like that would ruin things for me.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 16, 2013)

Magick said:


> I enjoy meeting people online, and usually it goes quite well with a few that I wind up talking to. However, even online I'm a pretty introverted, shy and quiet person so when it comes to chatrooms and such so I tend to become the proverbial wall flower and observe what's going on. Sometimes it's because whoever is involved with the chat is on a topic I know almost nothing about or have no interest in, but when I see something I can relate to I jump in and try to participate.



Oh really? Interesting. I've noticed a lot of people that are very talkative and friendly online, are generally more shy in real life. I guess everybody has to have an outlet for their thoughts and emotions. Some people can express themselves directly, while others are more comfortable doing it indirectly. 



Rivers Bluetail said:


> I've always been curious about what it would be like to meet someone that I've never seen face-to-face before. For some reason, I feel like that would ruin things for me.



Hmm I was curious about that too.

When I met my first online friend in real life, there was a lot of awkwardness and some silence for the first 5 minutes, but then we were able to get along and talk just fine like we normally would online.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 17, 2013)

Did you meet them at a con? I think that would be a little different, right?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

No. I went to the US for a vacation one time, and I was going somewhere near where the friend lived, so we decided to meet up. 

I've never been to any kind of convention in my entire life. xP
Am I missing out on something? o.o


----------



## Golden (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Oh really? Interesting. I've noticed a lot of people that are very talkative and friendly online, are generally more shy in real life. I guess everybody has to have an outlet for their thoughts and emotions. Some people can express themselves directly, while others are more comfortable doing it indirectly. Hmm I was curious about that too. When I met my first online friend in real life, there was a lot of awkwardness and some silence for the first 5 minutes, but then we were able to get along and talk just fine like we normally would online.


  I think that the problem with most introverts is small talk, not general shyness. I know that I can talk with someone forever about Astronomy, History, Philosophy, or Economics. But, I hate talking about weather, or what people do on the weekend, and other irrelevant and obvious shit. Forget it.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 17, 2013)

Dunno, never been  I take it we are. And the awkwardness goes away I guess! I don'y know any of you though.

Like at all. Give it a year or two.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

*RaichuOPs -*I agree I hate 'small talk'. It seems so unnecessary and redundant. Feels like it's required to just start a conversation, though. >.>


----------



## BRN (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> *RaichuOPs -*I agree I hate 'small talk'. It seems so unnecessary and redundant. Feels like it's required to just start a conversation, though. >.>


You mean that kind of "Hi!" "Hi!" "How are you?" "I'm great, how are you?" bullshit?


 Yeah, it's unneccessary. That's polite and formal in a conversation where making a good impression matters. When you're with friends, I hope you don't do that; have the confidence to just straight-up ask them what they're up to and whether they'd like to do <x> with ya', or ask them how they feel about <y>, shit like that. Friendly conversation is a relaxed thing, not a custom with a bunch of rules attached to it.

For the most part, start off by thinking that if you're not sure what to say, do not say the cliche thing just because you want to find something to say. Think again when that happens.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

I meant for first impressions, or people you would consider more of a mild acquaintance.

And no, I don't do the small talk thing when I'm with friends.


----------



## Magick (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Oh really? Interesting. I've noticed a lot of people that are very talkative and friendly online, are generally more shy in real life. I guess everybody has to have an outlet for their thoughts and emotions. Some people can express themselves directly, while others are more comfortable doing it indirectly.


I'm much better at being indirect, though I can be pretty direct sometimes. It mostly depends on the situation, and I'm easily overwhelmed by large amounts of people so I tend to stick to small groups and one on one situations.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

I think that it would be great to meet up with the people on this site. It would be fun to meet new people with similar interests and be able to speak openly about it rather than suppress it. I was planning on friending a whole bunch of people on Xbox as soon as I got live again, but meeting people in real life would be a heck of a lot better.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 11, 2013)

I actually have better friendship relations with people I've met online. Some of them I've already met IRL, but others, unfortunately, I can't (different countries, one of the main reasons for this).

I feel much comfortable speaking indirectly than directly, mainly... due to be really really timid. I can also be direct with anyone but... it takes a while to being able on doing so.

Although, reading a few comments behind, I do like what I read.
And I agree, sometimes it's good to have an "outlet" (quoting Hewge), someone else to talk to and "escape" from reality for a while...


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 11, 2013)

On Skype, all of my added friends are people that I know irl, often ones that I game with. However this only seems to be nearly the case with Steam, because while nearly my entire friends list is made up of real friends, there are 2 people, a brother and sister that live somewhere on the border of Scotland, that have me added and talk to me all the time. The thing is though, they are always the one to begin conversations, and 70% of the time it's about trading items on Team Fortress 2. I wouldn't call it a friendship at all, but they seem to look up to me a whole lot like some sort of ancient wise man.
 I always assumed they were younger than me, and I was right, as I eventually found out that they are in Year 6 and Year 8 at school. Those are pretty damn young ages, and for those that don't know the British education system, that's 10-11 and 12-13. It's a bit of an eye-opener to the fact that you have no idea who you're talking to online.


----------



## Itzal (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't really say that I befriended anyone online to a legitimate level. I only ever lurk on forums, and just have really bad anxiety when it comes to people. There are a few that I talk to on streams, but usually we just fall out of contact once it's over.

Sociability and me just don't mix very nicely.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

Once again, I am left clueless... What is IRL?


----------



## Hewge (Mar 11, 2013)

Man oh man! What's this thread doing alive and kicking again? I can't believe I'm actually friends with some of the people that posted here now. When I made this thread I didn't know anybody on FAF. o.o



FangTheWolf said:


> Once again, I am left clueless... What is IRL?



It means 'In Real Life'



DrDingo said:


> It's a bit of an eye-opener to the fact that you have no idea who you're talking to online.



True. I suppose it's more about the way you approach it... or something.
If I make a friend just on an online video game or something, I'm just going to not judge age or anything and befriend the person for their personality and because I enjoy their presence. 
Maybe after knowing them for a long time (a long time being a several months) I'll probably try and get to know more about them and their life over time.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2013)

Hewge said:


> It means 'In Real Life'


Likewise URL stands for unreal life. True fact there.


----------



## Azure (Mar 11, 2013)

i have a few online friends ive been in contact with for a while, but there havent been any new ones in a while. click my buttons, talk to me :v


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok... Thanks a lot! It clearrs it up for me quite a bit. Honestly, I'd love to meet some of the people I've met on this site IRL


----------



## Outcast (Mar 11, 2013)

I love everyone.

Feel free to take it any way you want. FAF needs some love anyway... you sad, sad people.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I love everyone.
> 
> Feel free to take it any way you want. FAF needs some love anyway... you sad, sad people.


Can I take it to the bank? If not, then what's the point?


----------



## Hewge (Mar 11, 2013)

This thread needs some sort of sexy metaphor action in it I feel.

Do it you Hateful Bitch.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2013)

Hewge said:


> This thread needs some sort of sexy metaphor action in it I feel.
> 
> Do it you Hateful Bitch.


We are all like bricks, drifting on the breeze; the gentle sigh of the planet.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 11, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> We are all like bricks, drifting on the breeze; the gentle sigh of the planet.



Ooh! ooh... Mmhmm *swooned*

I love metaphors... And puns !


----------



## Noelle Snow (Mar 12, 2013)

I've had many online friendships, but nowadays I only have one very close online friend. We talk to each other everyday, play games and such. I love it!
I love making new friends! However, sometimes I'm a little shy when it comes to initiating contact.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2013)

Come to think of it, it's a bit sad my best friends are some people I might never see IRL.
I may be able to catch a glimpse of some peeps from England during summer, but the rest.. Damn shame :c


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 13, 2013)

^i know that feel
2 of my best friends, I met them online. I've managed to meet one of them (turned out she was "almost" my neighbour). But the other one still lives a bit far from me D: and a few others, are from another countries, which makes me feel a bit sad as well :<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> ^i know that feel
> 2 of my best friends, I met them online. I've managed to meet one of them (turned out she was "almost" my neighbour). But the other one still lives a bit far from me D: and a few others, are from another countries, which makes me feel a bit sad as well :<


At least you got to meet one of them!
I can't wait for summer. I want to see as many peeps as possible during my week there.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 13, 2013)

It is pretty sad...

If we believe hard enough, in a few hundred years we'll have teleportation and it won't matter where you're from anymore! xP'
According to spell check 'teleport' and 'teleportation' aren't even words... How depressing.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck on that :> It's quite the nice feeling when you meet someone like this :> /as for me, I was really really nervous.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2013)

Hewge said:


> It is pretty sad...
> 
> If we believe hard enough, in a few hundred years we'll have teleportation and it won't matter where you're from anymore! xP'
> According to spell check 'teleport' and 'teleportation' aren't even words... How depressing.


Awesome. I won't even be dead by then or anything!



Mikhal18 said:


> Good luck on that :> It's quite the nice feeling when you meet someone like this :> /as for me, I was really really nervous.


No doubt. I'd be nervous as fuque as well.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Awesome. I won't even be dead by then or anything!



The magical rainbownified "believe" was suppose to make that irrelevant... 
I hear that cryogenic sleep is a thing now... Maybe you could try that?

Apparently Rainbownified = Feather Brained. Thanks spell check. >.>


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, if that makes you any happy.
Matter transportation techniques are getting developed quite fast.


----------



## Lunah (Mar 13, 2013)

Met someone on gaiaonline a while back. She randomly added me on Facebook later and we hit if off right there. We found out we both really adore Walt Disney World and Disneyland. She's goes to Disneyland all the time and I go to WDW all the time. From that common interest I found out that she's the sweetest person I've ever met in my whole life. I even got to meet her once. ;w; Best friend ever.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 13, 2013)

A lot of my friends on some of the games I play have disappeared, although I still have some friends left over. Currently, I only have 4 friends in my list on this forum and I'm hoping to get to know them a little better. I plan to post on this forum often, so as people get to know me better and vice versa, It's likely I'm going to get a lot more friends in the future 



Mikhal18 said:


> Well, if that makes you any happy.
> Matter transportation techniques are getting developed quite fast.



What about wormholes? With wormholes we'd be able to get anywhere in space (and possibly time) with no need to worry about dieing or destroying our bodies just to get where we want to be.

On the other hand though, by researching on how to extract and transport consciousness we would essentially be proving or disproving the existence of the soul. So that would definitely be beneficial research.

Also to put in, my response is based on your link. This should hopefully help people to understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 14, 2013)

I really only have 1 friend here. It's not like we're best buds either, more like acquaintances who are on good terms with each other and talk on occasion. That's my fault, though, because I'm socially insecure as fuck and don't initiate. I sometimes wonder who would even consider me to be worth the effort.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 14, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> I really only have 1 friend here. It's not like we're best buds either, more like acquaintances who are on good terms with each other and talk on occasion. That's my fault, though, because I'm socially insecure as fuck and don't initiate. I sometimes wonder who would even consider me to be worth the effort.



I consider everyone worth the effort (including you )

I understand exactly where you're coming from. I think what you need is a friend who will go out of their way to have fun and friendly conversations with you and who will try to help you through your problems, not get bored because you're not being very active in your friendship, you know like in an effort to cheer you up or something. In other words a true friend who really cares about you and wants to make you feel happy. Someone who will make you feel appreciated, loved, and secure because they care about you so much and want you to be happy instead of moping around because you have no one in your life that's close to you. That I believe, is exactly what you and people like you need. One thing I know for sure is that's exactly what I need


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 14, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> I really only have 1 friend here. It's not like we're best buds either, more like acquaintances who are on good terms with each other and talk on occasion. That's my fault, though, because I'm socially insecure as fuck and don't initiate. I sometimes wonder who would even consider me to be worth the effort.



I'm still like that sometimes. I think its my natural anxiety though. But then I realized that taking things too seriously hurts relationships too much. Mistakes are a natural part of friendship. It's that forgiveness that strengthens one.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I consider everyone worth the effort (including you )
> 
> I understand exactly where you're coming from. I think what you need is a friend who will go out of their way to have fun and friendly conversations with you and who will try to help you through your problems, not get bored because you're not being very active in your friendship, you know like in an effort to cheer you up or something. In other words a true friend who really cares about you and wants to make you feel happy. Someone who will make you feel appreciated, loved, and secure because they care about you so much and want you to be happy instead of moping around because you have no one in your life that's close to you. That I believe, is exactly what you and people like you need. One thing I know for sure is that's exactly what I need



Awww, thanks! I just have a hard time overcoming my insecurities a lot of the time. Hit me up if you wanna talk!



Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm still like that sometimes. I think its my natural anxiety though. But then I realized that taking things too seriously hurts relationships too much. Mistakes are a natural part of friendship. It's that forgiveness that strengthens one.



That's a nice way to look at it! It could just be (and hopefully is) me being all paranoid.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 14, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Awww, thanks! I just have a hard time overcoming my insecurities a lot of the time. Hit me up if you wanna talk!



I'm really tired right now, so I'll just send a friend request to you and tomorrow I'll give you my Skype name so we can talk 

I'm just way to exhausted from recent debates I've been having with certain people on faf and it's really late. I gotta get some sleep. But I'll be more than happy to talk with you tomorrow


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I'm really tired right now, so I'll just send a friend request to you and tomorrow I'll give you my Skype name so we can talk
> 
> I'm just way to exhausted from recent debates I've been having with certain people on faf and it's really late. I gotta get some sleep. But I'll be more than happy to talk with you tomorrow



Sounds good, but I don't have Skype...part of the insecurity thing. I don't chat online besides Facebook, which is people I know IRL anyway, and even that's pretty rare.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 14, 2013)

In the last place I lived, three of my roommates started off as online very good friends.  Where I live currently I finally got to meet up with someone whom I'd been online friends with for a while.  Most of my closest friends I've met online once I've gotten out into the real world actually.  The internet is a place where people with the same interests can get together and be social so it's easier to find like minded people.  I'm already a social butterfly, but I've connected with people online at a much deeper level because it's just so easy to find them.  In real life we don't walk around with profiles over our heads stating our every interest and hobby.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 14, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> In real life we don't walk around with profiles over our heads stating our every interest and hobby.



lol, I wonder what that would be like. Everyone you see having random holographic profiles of their lives casually floating over their heads wherever they go. 

"My name's jerry, I like walking in the park while eating sushi and listening to Taylor Swift, but I'm afraid of seagulls. Please be my friend!

Awesome


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> lol, I wonder what that would be like. Everyone you see having random holographic profiles of their lives casually floating over their heads wherever they go.
> 
> "My name's jerry, I like walking in the park while eating sushi and listening to Taylor Swift, but I'm afraid of seagulls. Please be my friend!
> 
> Awesome



Hahaha.  Jerry could find their true love that way.
I wish more people would unapologetically like the things they like in person as they do online.  Well, I mean as long as you aren't hurting anyone. :T


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2013)

Hewge said:


> The magical rainbownified "believe" was suppose to make that irrelevant...
> I hear that cryogenic sleep is a thing now... Maybe you could try that?
> 
> Apparently Rainbownified = Feather Brained. Thanks spell check. >.>


Why of course it means you're not serious, the sentence you applied to convey your thought, was indeed a rather obvious matter to observe. A person of lesser intellect might, unintentionally, miss the actual meaning due lesser amount of cognitive activity, which is to say, very small, as it takes next to no effort to see your intentions you were portraying by, extensively colouring each letter differently, to form the colours of that of a rainbow.




Mikhal18 said:


> Well, if that makes you any happy.
> Matter transportation techniques are getting developed quite fast.


If ,and when our species gain the ability to move people without moving them, teleporting, a question arises whether or not, the act of destroying a person and, hopefully, reconstructing him right in a different location, is a murder.
The very concept of dying and, being reborn later, arouses a multitude of opinions. However my stance on the matter of teleportation, is as so state, negative, for the reasons of me being killed, and someone else, sharing my good looks and way of thinking, continuing to live and thinking he was indeed me.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm feeling very very friendly right now . I'm listening to some very awesome music, got myself a new and really cool avatar and profile pic, updated my sig with a quote that I think fits me quite well, I'm pumped and ready to do some shit. So anyone that wants to make a friend, I'm here for ya 

I'm always willing to make friends, especially here, but I'm feeling pretty damn awesome right now so if anyone wants a friend, I'm your guy


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 15, 2013)

I feel that I have quite a few online friends, about a fourth of the people on my XBL friends list are people that I consider friends. On FaF The people that come to mind right away are Percy, Benign, CannonFodder, and Lev1... also Toshabi, but he would be the guy that would be holding up a sign that says "DIE Faggot" after I was gone for some time, and he would somewhat mean it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 15, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> also Toshabi, but he would be the guy that would be holding up a sign that says "DIE Faggot" after I was gone for some time, and he would somewhat mean it.



:/ Whut?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> also Toshabi, but he would be the guy that would be holding up a sign that says "DIE Faggot" after I was gone for some time, and he would somewhat mean it.



I think you're getting us mixed up


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think you're getting us mixed up


If you want it hold it up too you can, but there is no way that I will ever believe that Toshabi is or has ever been reformed.



Butterflygoddess said:


> :/ Whut?


Just use imagery and you will see how funny it was.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> If you want it hold it up too you can, but there is no way that I will ever believe that Toshabi is or has ever been reformed.



Dude he's like the nicest guy on the forum, geez.


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 15, 2013)

I have met a lot of boi's online that i would like to see in real life, 

Infact my BF lives 10 hours away, via car. I met him first here, then again on a skype group.


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Dude he's like the nicest guy on the forum, geez.


Now I know you're trolling.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 16, 2013)

I have no friends ;_;


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll be your friend, but only because your avatar is so sexy.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 16, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> your avatar is so sexy.


Iknorite


----------



## Percy (Mar 16, 2013)

Kio Maru said:


> Iknorite


'tis a beautiful avatar.

Anyways, I'm really happy to have all of my online friends. I do have real friends, yet having people to talk to on the side is always nice. c:


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 17, 2013)

Most of my online activity has been on highly anonymous websites if at all so it kind of makes sense.
Irl, I have no real friends, either, because I was home schooled and even now study from home via distant learning. I also have phobias of being outside which does not help me with this, either.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 17, 2013)

Kio Maru said:


> Most of my online activity has been on highly anonymous websites if at all so it kind of makes sense.Irl, I have no real friends, either, because I was home schooled and even now study from home via distant learning. I also have phobias of being outside which does not help me with this, either.


I'll be your friend ^_^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 17, 2013)

When you live in a legendary shithole, online friends are kind of a must.

Most of my IRL friends are mainly smoking buddies.


----------



## goldfischen (Mar 17, 2013)

I used to have a bunch of online friends when I was like 13.

Now I'm too afraid to talk to people. I'm always like "oh god what if I say something weird and I look like a crazy person and then they hate me forever"


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 17, 2013)

goldfischen said:


> I used to have a bunch of online friends when I was like 13.
> 
> Now I'm too afraid to talk to people. I'm always like "oh god what if I say something weird and I look like a crazy person and then they hate me forever"



You already said something weird.

You look like the craziest person who ever lived.

Everyone hates you forever.


----------



## goldfischen (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> You already said something weird.
> 
> You look like the craziest person who ever lived.
> 
> Everyone hates you forever.



OH GOD IT'S HAPPENING
IT'S LIKE MIDDLE SCHOOL ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 17, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> On FaF The people that come to mind right away are Percy, *b*enign, CannonFodder, and Lev1... also Toshabi, but he would be the guy that would be holding up a sign that says "DIE Faggot" after I was gone for some time, and he would somewhat mean it.


Word up Coy. Also fixed that for you.

I have a bunch more friends since I first posted here. Like Percy said it's cool to have auxiliary, online friends. Not that y'all are any less. It's just a totally different dynamic than irl friendship. 

P.S: I never bought Toshabi-kun's cold, bully act for a minute. He's great.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 17, 2013)

Kio Maru said:


> Most of my online activity has been on highly anonymous websites if at all so it kind of makes sense.
> Irl, I have no real friends, either, because I was home schooled and even now study from home via distant learning. I also have phobias of being outside which does not help me with this, either.



So you actually have agoraphobia? I think that would make online friendships even more appealing, since you can maintain them without ever leaving the house.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 17, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> He's great.



>:[ Cut the awesome out!!!


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 18, 2013)

goldfischen said:


> I used to have a bunch of online friends when I was like 13.
> 
> Now I'm too afraid to talk to people. I'm always like "oh god what if I say something weird and I look like a crazy person and then they hate me forever"



That wouldn't happen if you said somethin' to me. They don't get much crazier than I do :V


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 18, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> So you actually have agoraphobia? I think that would make online friendships even more appealing, since you can maintain them without ever leaving the house.



Yes.
I've sort of got a combination of agoraphobia, altocelarophobia and casadastraphobia, sometimes also barophobia and enochlophobia, but it also creates a sense of isolophobia, too so I live with my parents, that's the only interaction I have irl (besides with a sibling).


----------



## Troj (Mar 18, 2013)

You seeing a therapist for this, Kio?


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> You seeing a therapist for this, Kio?


I've a seen a psychiatrist, the lack of research into my phobias makes them unable to find a reliable solution (if one at all). Meds won't work either, unless they are so strong they just knock me out. I've also had anti-depressants, ever since I've come started/stopped them I've experienced emotional flatness, it's like my sensation is detached so I'm hoping not to touch those kind of clinical meds again.
Because I am affected... everywhere. If it was something like claustrophobia I would be able to keep away from that, but what if help attempts just make me worse to the point I can't stand being anywhere? I don't want to turn into a bawling lunatic. I also have social anxiety, too, but this is no doubt due to the fact I haven't socialised irl for such a long time I don't know how well I'd be able to convey myself in person, idk I might be fine with that, though.

So I'm pretty much stuck with the internet.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> He's great.



This just made my day so much better.


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Mar 19, 2013)

Mnnph, online friends? Why, I have quite a few that I cherish above all else, they've helped me through a rather steep bit of depression in my life, because (surprisingly) people over the internet tend to be more accepting once you get to come together. There's really no worry about a veil of age difference, so treating people as adults and equals went a long way for me. I even ah... became enamored with the first person I started talking to some few years ago. But that's a story for another time - if I could have us all meet, it'd be like... somewhere simple, a little get together so we can have a Kiki, because quite frankly kiki's are neat. It's simply surprising to see how people can make an impact on you if ya let 'em get close. ; ;

Totes getting sappy tho, so there's that.


----------

